# DIY Lighting



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I have been all over the place looking for a much less expensive way to get some MH and PC lights for my tank since I want to grow coral and have anemone's. I would like to build a simple wooden hood with no back so air can escape and attatch 2 PC's on either side of one MH. I would like to buy all the wiring and parts individually for the lights and assemble them myself. Any good links to a Step by Step? Also:

- What color light do I need? 10000k (crisp white?) or 20000k (blue/white?) Does one look better than the other?

- How much light do I need for a 30 gallon tank, 12" x 24" x 18h"? Will 150-200watts cut it? If so, is that 150-200w total adding up all MH and PC lights?

- Is a MH/ PC mix the best for a reef setup?

- What is the difference between MH magnetic and electronic ballasts besides price?

- What is the difference between PC square pin and straight pin?

Ok thats it for now. THanks in advance.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

OK I'm still a little new with saltwater but I do know lighting schemes so here goes. HailSnaiper or T.O.S. correct me if I'm wrong.

Your lighting will depend on what you want in your tank. Fish only need little lighting. FOWLR will need more (2.5-3wpg). For growing soft corals (polyps and mushrooms) you'll need slightly more (4wgp). Hard corals, clams and whatnot will require much more lighting (7-8wpg).

Once you have determined what you want to start with (you can always upgrade lighting later if you build it right to begin with.)
As for type of lighting, Power compacts will be easier and cheaper. A 2x96 fixture will be more than enough light on a 30 gallon tank.

For bulb types you will want 10000K and true actinic lighting. 20000K is not necessary as your tank isn't deep enough to warrant it. Here's an example of a fixture (not DIY) that would work well.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=24059&category_id=1875&pcid1=1843

For your DIY hood, the premise is the same. What I suggest is purchasing the wiring and reflectors from AHsupply.com. Their reflectors are the best bar none. The kit will come with reflectors, waterproof endcaps, ballast(s), wiring and directions. All you will have to do is build the hood and atatch the kit and add bulbs. They have a 2x96 and 3x96 kits for a good price. They sell bulbs but you may get a better deal somewhere else. Just be sure to get the correct pin configuration (square pin vs. linear).
http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm

Feel free to ask more questions. I may or may not be able to answer them but we have a great members who keep reef tanks. They most assuredly will be able to.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

- What color light do I need? 10000k (crisp white?) or 20000k (blue/white?) Does one look better than the other?

its all your preference, one of the most used is a mix of 10,000K's and actinics, but if you want you can go ahead for 20,000k, it all depends on how you want it to look, but corals do need a source of blue light to supplement them, and the prefered spectrum is 10,000 k because it provides what many things in a tank needs in the spectrum, while not low enough to have algae grow out of proportion

- How much light do I need for a 30 gallon tank, 12" x 24" x 18h"? Will 150-200watts cut it? If so, is that 150-200w total adding up all MH and PC lights?

yes roughly 200 watts should be enough for most applications, but 250 would be best.
that counts for both the MH and pc. but be aware that setting it up on such a small tank can create heat issues so make sure you have good ventilation

- Is a MH/ PC mix the best for a reef setup?

a MH/PC mix, is great for a setup, the best way to provide ample light into the tank

- What is the difference between MH magnetic and electronic ballasts besides price?

i dont know too much about MH's since ive never had one, but from what i believe (some one correct me on this) is the way they start, one does less strain on the bulb and the bulb lasts longer, not sure which (again, some one correct me on this)

- What is the difference between PC square pin and straight pin?

its basicly the setup, square pin is like :: and straight pin is .... its just the way the pins are alligned, and depending on your lighting system, it will be either or

Ok thats it for now. THanks in advance.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Magnetic ballasts (I cant believe I missed that in the post) are older, less efficient ballasts vs electronic. Electronic ballasts are sleaker and smaller providing more customizing.
Excerpt from a govt website...............
Electronic high-frequency ballasts increase lamp-ballast efficacy, leading to increased energy efficiency and lower operating costs. Electronic ballasts operate lamps using electronic switching power supply circuits. Electronic ballasts take incoming 60 Hz power (120 or 277 volts) and convert it to high-frequency AC (usually 20 to 40 kHz). Electronic ballasts are more efficient than magnetic ballasts in converting input power to the proper lamp power, and their operating of fluorescent lamps at higher frequencies reduces end losses, resulting in an overall lamp-ballast system efficacy increase of 15% to 20%.

Electronic ballasts have a number of other advantages over magnetic ballasts. Electronic ballasts are readily available that operate three or four lamps, allowing the use of a single ballast in 3-lamp and 4-lamp luminaires. This reduces both installation and field wiring labor costs, and may negate the necessity of tandem luminaire wiring as required by the 1992 Energy Efficiency Standards for Residential and Nonresidential Buildings (Title 24). Electronic ballasts are designed to operate lamps in either series or parallel mode. The advantage of the parallel mode of operation is that a single lamp failure will not affect the operation of the remaining lamps controlled by the same ballast. However, ballast losses will increase slightly in the parallel mode. Other advantages of the electronic ballast include reduced weight, quieter operation, and reduced lamp flicker. Electronic ballasts are directly interchangeable with magnetic ballasts, and they are available to operate most full-size and compact fluorescent lamps. 

http://ateam.lbl.gov/Design-Guide/DGHtm/electronicvs.magneticballasts.htm


----------



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

Real quick, is the 96 watt kit listed above going to be too long for a 24 inch long tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I though you said your tank is 30 gallons? I could be wrong but isn't a 30 gallon tank 36 inches?


----------



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

It is actually 30" (30" x 12" x 18"h). And here I thought it was 24 inches. That could have proved disastrous trying to build a hood for it  Thanks for the save!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sounds like a 30H instead of 30L


----------



## StrongBad (Jul 1, 2005)

Length 30" 
Width 12"
Height 18"


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

definately a 29 gal tank, one of the more common "30 gal" for my tank i got a 
Current USA
Satellite Power Compact Fixture w/ Lunar Light
Dual Satellite 30 inch
2X65W 1-Lunar Light 30.50" X 7.50" X 2.75" $120.00 

works great, i dont need much more light unless i started into sps again which i probably wont in a while, its great for softies lps, and maybe some montipora capricornis, this setup isnt too expensive either, but its not a retrofit, just a thought you might want to check out this site http://www.marineandreef.com i got mine a couple months ago, i give it a thumbs up, but i dont use the lunar light, its a bit too bright for my liking


----------

